# Auto Train Report



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

I am the person who posted the message from the Sanford station waiting room regarding the actual make up of the AT consist under the new regime. I am now at home and can share some comments on the trip. This is my 5th AT voyage, incidentally.

Train 52 had 503 passengers on March 16, roughly 300 in coach and 200 in sleeper. We were in a bedroom in the 41 car, with Stanley, a new recruit as our SCA. He did an excellent job.

The lounge was four cars from our deluxe sleeper, and it was not excessively crowded when I when to buy a cocktail after boarding but before departure. Bear in mind that the AT consist is split in Sanford, so four of the five coaches had yet to have access to the lounge. I did not use the lounge car after dinner.

The sleeper diner crew coped with the four dinner seatings admirably. We were scheduled at 6 and were in and out in 75 minutes. One attendant took care of the wine and drinks orders. The sleeper diner was running about 15 minutes behind for the last two seatings, which I felt was quite good given the large crowd. With the recent changes, the sleeper diner linen napkins have been replaced by paper, and the flowers are now artificial, but otherwise the table setting is the same as previously, and the steaks were fine.

The coach diners operated on time throughout the evening. However, the coach LSA did make brief reference to the lack of staging for the diners (given the relocation of the lounge car) in a crowd management announcement in the morning. In the sleeper diner we were able to walk into breakfast for immediate seating.

Despite a late winter storm we arrived in Lorton 30 minutes to the good. The large vehicle count together with snow on the ground and some equipment problems delayed the unloading of vehicles, so we did not get on the road until 1 PM. However, by that time the roads were all clear.

(Incidentally, I found the slow offloading process provided an excellent opportunity to amuse myself by observing human behavior: The same people who were agitated by potential weather-related delays before boarding in Sanford were impatient and complaining loudly about the slow progress in Lorton. Overall the storm looked like a rather small deal to this Canuck.)

In any case, we were satisfied with the voyage and we will return next winter. I agree with Mr. Norman that the changes are rationale and smart business decisions.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 19, 2014)

"....paper napkins vs. linen....."

I think automats are lurking around the corner.......

Many posters here on this forum will think I'm a snob or dismiss my comments regarding paper versus linen. However when one pays very high fees that Amtrak charges for sleeper class, a linen napkin a fresh flower and some of the other amenities that have been cut are not too much to ask....

VIA, here I come.....


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 19, 2014)

At least you had Diner Flowers, albeit plastic ones!


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 20, 2014)

Guest said:


> I am the person who posted the message from the Sanford station waiting room regarding the actual make up of the AT consist under the new regime. I am now at home and can share some comments on the trip. This is my 5th AT voyage, incidentally.
> 
> Train 52 had 503 passengers on March 16, roughly 300 in coach and 200 in sleeper. We were in a bedroom in the 41 car, with Stanley, a new recruit as our SCA. He did an excellent job.
> 
> ...


Thanks for providing this up to date information. Reluctantly I have to agree with you and Mr. Norman as well on the amenity reduction. I am a frequent AT rider having 14 trips under my belt. With the exception of one ride all of my travels have been in sleepers. The removal of the sleeper lounge will be bittersweet. There is certainly no doubt that it was standing room only during the wine and cheese reception. During other times it was more of a ghost town. Although not a frequent visitor to the sleeper lounge, when used, I would hook up to the free wifi, purchase drinks (and snacks on late running trains), and watch the scenery. I will not make the trek to the coach lounge as it undoubtedly will be filled. Looks like I will be confined to the room. Sadly I will take the good with the bad.


----------

